# 1920's Johnson Motor Wheel For Sale



## 50sville (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a Johnson Motor Wheel for Sale on FeeBay or www.ebay.com

The auction number 190136720159

Thanks Roy

or here is the link!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190136720159&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009


----------

